# 5 LNB dish with HR10-250



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I had the HR20 installed but will be returning it since we are not happy with the interface. The installer put in the 5 LNB dish along with this. I am about to buy the HR10-250 will it work with the 5 LNB dish? I also have the international channels so he put in a switch to combine the 5 LNB dish with a eliptical dish.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The 5-LNB dish works the same as the 3-LNB Phase II dish needed for the HR10-250. The only difference is that you won't need to connect the outputs from the two extra LNBs. The three remaining LNBs look at the same satellites as the Phase III dish.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I was told by a DirecTV customer retention rep that the 5-LNB dish uses the same 4 cable runs as the 3-LNB dish, is that correct?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is correct.

The AT9 dish will work perfectly fine with the HR10-250.
No additional lines (it takes 4)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> The 5-LNB dish works the same as the 3-LNB Phase II dish needed for the HR10-250. The only difference is that you won't need to connect the outputs from the two extra LNBs. The three remaining LNBs look at the same satellites as the Phase III dish.


The middle sentence is wrong in that there is nothing the average user can do to connect the two extra LNBs. The integrated multiswitch does that and the dish has four outputs.


----------



## LandShark (Nov 1, 2001)

Just curious, what was it about the HR20 you didn't like?


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

LandShark said:


> Just curious, what was it about the HR20 you didn't like?


Someone of these are pretty small complaints but all added up meant we have to send it back..

1. 30 second skip is actually 30 second fast-forward. ie. when you press it the system will fast forward 30 seconds not skip 30 seconds. Yes I am spoiled
2. If you are watching a recorded program and in the middle of it you press power off when you start back it will start from the beginning of the program
3. Seasons passes are very unintuitive. If you schedule one using the program guide you have no idea which recordings it will cancel or program since the prioritizing happens in the background
4. Search function has no keys on remote to backspace, delete etc. All shows that start with "The" are under "The... " example On the Tivo to find The Daily Show you type in Daily... and this you type in The Daily....
5. Channel surfing seems weird because when you change a channel the information banner seems to show information for the previous channel sometimes.. at other times it seems to skip channels ie. press channel up once and it goes up 2 channels
6. Locked up once. Had to power it off to fix
7. Wishlists are not as advanced as the tivo

Seems to me the most important feature of a DVR is the ability to fast forward rewind, skip etc. On the Tivo pressing 30 second skip and then skip back will move the program to the next tick mark. On a 1 hour program you can be at the 30 minute point in 3 clicks and less then 1 second.

The most important reason for sending it back...

8. Wife hates it. Wants it out of the house. She is ready to switch back to SD Tivo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rrr22777 said:


> ...
> 8. Wife hates it. Wants it out of the house. She is ready to switch back to SD Tivo.


Of course, none of the other seven reasons matter given #8


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Failed the WAF test. Therefore it's garbage.

Yes you can leave the 5LNB.

You won't get MPEG4 stations though (ie no HD locals over satellite). You probably knew that but it bears repeating.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> The middle sentence is wrong in that there is nothing the average user can do to connect the two extra LNBs. The integrated multiswitch does that and the dish has four outputs.


Unless he is talking about the 2 LNBs that are mounted on a septate arm and plug into the main LNB unit. When assembling the dish, you have to connect 2 small cables between them.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> The middle sentence is wrong in that there is nothing the average user can do to connect the two extra LNBs. The integrated multiswitch does that and the dish has four outputs.


You're absolutely right, Jim. I keep forgetting that the current Phase III and AT9 dishes have the integrated multiswitches. I'm old school and have the original oval dish that required the SAT-C kit and external multiswitch. There was some sort of switch box mounted on the back of the dish but it only had two outputs IIRC so I took it off and installed my own 5X8 multiswitch.

FWIW, if you install either dish yourself you will have to connect the LNBs to the integrated switch, so my original comment was indeed a true statement. However, I would assume most of the members here would have their dishes installed by a DTV "professional", with a few exceptions, and would never have to deal with making the connections themselves.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

> 1. 30 second skip is actually 30 second fast-forward. ie. when you press it the system will fast forward 30 seconds not skip 30 seconds. Yes I am spoiled
> /QUOTE]
> Now this sucks. I love my 30 second skip!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> The middle sentence is wrong in that there is nothing the average user can do to connect the two extra LNBs.  The integrated multiswitch does that and the dish has four outputs.


Thanks, that's what confused me and prompted me to ask my question.



rrr22777 said:


> 2. If you are watching a recorded program and in the middle of it you press power off when you start back it will start from the beginning of the program


That was a bug that used to exist years ago on the DirecTiVos, perhaps it will be fixed. I guess that could be said about a number of things on your list, since it's just being test marketed now, correct?

I was told that the user interface for the HR20 is the same as the DirecTV Plus DVR (the R15?). I called to inquire about getting another HD TiVo and they offered to send me one of those, so I guess I'll get a chance to see whether I like it (albeit in SD, of course) before deciding between an HR20 and another HR10-250. My antenna reception is great but before reading your list I was leaning towards waiting for the HR20 because of the additional HD channels that might only be in mpeg4, as well as the interactive features, which I've never really had a chance to try out so maybe I won't really care about those very much.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Now this sucks. I love my 30 second skip!


It is a 30s SLIP... it goes at about 4xff speed... takes about 2 second to go the 30s.... You can still hit it 6 times to go a standard commercial length...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> Failed the WAF test. Therefore it's garbage.
> 
> Yes you can leave the 5LNB.
> 
> You won't get MPEG4 stations though (ie no HD locals over satellite). You probably knew that but it bears repeating.


Heck... my wife didn't like it first.
Heck... She didn't like TIVO at first...

But only after a week? To try and relearn a new interface?
Ahh well... hate to see if you painted the bedroom in the wrong color what would happen.

I think he does know about the MPEG-4, as he has opened a bunch of threads to investigate what MPEG-4 stuff he will be missing.

The HR20 isn't for everyone... Especially if you are used to using the TiVo interface.
It will take a good 2-3 weeks or even longer to learn the new interface, and get over the TiVo tendency.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

How would you like to be watching Monday Night Football and the DVR refuses to fast forward, rewind or pause!








[/URL][/IMG]

Tried to capture it with my camera. Notice how the picture is not fast forwarding and notice the >>3 in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> It is a 30s SLIP... it goes at about 4xff speed... takes about 2 second to go the 30s.... You can still hit it 6 times to go a standard commercial length...


Its actually about 4 seconds so its 24 seconds for skip 1 commercial block. Like I said not a big deal but I am spoiled.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> It is a 30s SLIP... it goes at about 4xff speed... takes about 2 second to go the 30s.... You can still hit it 6 times to go a standard commercial length...


Bad math alert!

2 seconds to go 30 seconds would be 15xff.

For 4xff, 30 seconds would take 7.5 seconds.

Which is it, Earl?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The 3x; 4x; nomeclature is referring to the onscreen display ... not the actual mulitplier of the regular time.

I just clocked it with my stop watch... it is taking just over 3 s for one 30x slip... and net just around 20s to go 6 stacked pushes of 30s SLIP.

So the HR20's 30s slip is running a little slower then the R15 equivilent.


----------

